# Sticky  Resetting hands on a Carrera Calibre S?



## ivyleague

*Re: Craftsmenship issues with Carrera Calibre S?*

Thought this would be helpful. I just got a new Calibre S and had a nasty alignment issue (the minute hand was off by about 1/3rd of a marking). I googled and found this page. I then checked the manual. Page 13 describes how to fix the alignment (this is a common issue amongst chronographs). I've fixed mine and it aligns beautifully. After running it through a few rounds of stop/start tests it remains perfectly aligned.

I hope this is helpful and this looks like a great forum.

The instructions, in brief, are:

Set to time mode.

Hold down A and B buttons for about 2 seconds until you see the chrono reset to zero.

Now you can set the hour hand manually to zero by hitting A. Hit B to move on to minutes hand (and then set this to zero manually by hitting A). Hit B to move to seconds and repeat if necessary.

Go back to Time mode again by pushing on the crown.

This fixed it for me and it now aligns perfectly... Great looking watch too!


----------



## webvan

*Re: Craftsmenship issues with Carrera Calibre S?*

By coincidence I just did that myself tonight on my new Formula 1 Calibre S. The minute hand was off by a minute, at least in chrono mode.

One thing I haven't figured out yet is how to zero the second hand to set it against my atomic watch!

*continued* - actually I have, as they say RTFM, the seconds hand resets to zero if the minute hand is adjusted while setting the time.


----------



## csimp

yeah its called re-calibrating. I had to do it on a Link Calibre S the other day. Good info to have on here. :-!


----------



## webvan

I've found that pulling out the crown in the time mode to check/show the year/month can "move" the minutes hand a tad and put it "off". Pulling out the crown a couple of times generally sets it straight.

Very clever movement overall, although the day of the week could have been added on one of the counters I'm sure.


----------



## PghSR

I just had to adjust the seconds on my Link Calibre S. It was off by two seconds when zeroed. Any idea what causes it to be off?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

PghSR said:


> I just had to adjust the seconds on my Link Calibre S. It was off by two seconds when zeroed. Any idea what causes it to be off?


This is quite common in allquartz movements. Not sure how or why it happens but thankfully it's easy to reset.


----------



## Gooble

Does this work on a regular automatic carrera?


----------



## webvan

Nope Quartz Calibre S only.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Gooble said:


> Does this work on a regular automatic carrera?


This is about the chrono seconds hand not resetting, not the non-auto Carrera.


----------



## wilfreb

i had the seconds hand of by -5 secs and this fixed it, buy i also have the right date hand between the numbers, how can i align the date hands??


----------



## graybabs

Hi All,
I have just bought a used Tag Regatta Cal S, and my question is not actually to do with the hand setting, altho this thread is extremely useful. Thanks. 
My question is, should the crown screw down to be waterproof, cos mine does not appear to, if it should how the hell do you do it?
Thanks in anticipation, Oh please be gentle with me, if I am being an idiot. The book does not appear to be clear on this.
Regards, Graham


----------



## webvan

AFAIK the crown doesn't screw down, no, and based on the way you change modes (push the crown in), it would be a problem if it did ;-)


----------



## graybabs

Thanks Webvan,
That's my thinking , so why on page 8 of the instruction manuel does it say *"The crown has three positions:-*
*-in position (0)*
*-Neutral(Position 1)*
-*out(Position 2)*
Is it any wonder I was confused!!
Still a super watch...I love it.
Regards, Graham.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

graybabs said:


> Thanks Webvan,
> That's my thinking , so why on page 8 of the instruction manuel does it say *"The crown has three positions:-*
> *-in position (0)*
> *-Neutral(Position 1)*
> -*out(Position 2)*
> Is it any wonder I was confused!!
> Still a super watch...I love it.
> Regards, Graham.


Number of positions has nothing to do with it being scewdown or push pull. The carreras and Monacos three positions as well but are push pull crowns.


----------



## markusg77

Thanks for the info, that is really useful! 
I just re-set my Carrera Calibre S Chrono second. Looks great now. :-!


----------



## walterrobin

any tips on how to set the retrograde counters? mine keep on getting misaligned - going beyond 9 in the right side counter when displaying the date.

thanks!


----------



## walterrobin

walterrobin said:


> any tips on how to set the retrograde counters? mine keep on getting misaligned - going beyond 9 in the right side counter when displaying the date.
> 
> thanks!


figured it out - pressing a won't let it reset to zero. have to hold down a until the indicator springs back then press a until it aligns.


----------



## Pranam Sudhir

walterrobin said:


> figured it out - pressing a won't let it reset to zero. have to hold down a until the indicator springs back then press a until it aligns.


hey dude.. im having a problem now.. my counters are not going back to zero.. when i tried the reset thing it stays at 2 on the left one and between 2 & 3 on the right hand one.. so my date is kinda messed up.. how do i reset this back to goto 0? coz it goes beyond 9 and beyond regatta now..


----------



## walterrobin

follow the instructions of the original poster. when pressing Button "A" adjusts the retrograde hands, hold down button A to reset the retrograde counters. they should reset to the extreme end (before 0) press "A" again until the hands are properly aligned.

goodluck!


----------



## stuiered

Hi All 

Just had my watch back from a battery replacement.
Problem is I cant reset the small hands to zero,they are both off the markers.
Reset time and date fine.
Help before I sling it !!!!!

Cheers 

Stu


----------



## Eeeb

stuiered said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just had my watch back from a battery replacement.
> Problem is I cant reset the small hands to zero,they are both off the markers.
> Reset time and date fine.
> Help before I sling it !!!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu


If I remember this thread correctly, it answers these questions. It's frustrating but easily fixed. That's why we made this appear at the top of the forum.

Hope this helps.


----------



## stuiered

Cracked it !!

I was trying to pull the crown out to set to zero.

Muppet :-s

Thanks 

Stu


----------



## gentryjd

I must be in the boat Stu was in, I reset the hour hand multiple times from the 6 o clock to the 12 o clock position, then press the crown to return to the time. If I press the crown again to enter the chrono mode the hour marker returns to the 6 o clock position again. What the heck am I doing wrong or is this thing broke?


----------



## wlie8

Hi, 
I have a Swiss Army Victorinox 500M Chrono Quartz (ETA 251.272), the hour hand of the chrono is off the 12 hour mark by 1/3 anti-clockwise, actually that it is between the 11 and 12 hour mark, but somewhat more towards the 12 hour mark.

Does the above mentioned procedure also imply on other quartz chrono watches, and also does anybody know a procedure on how to reset the chrono on a Swiss Army with ETA movement.

Thanks.


----------



## Eeeb

ETA maintains user manuals for all its current movements on the service portal section of eta.ch.... find out the movement number and then look it up on that site.



wlie8 said:


> Hi,
> I have a Swiss Army Victorinox 500M Chrono Quartz (ETA 251.272), the hour hand of the chrono is off the 12 hour mark by 1/3 anti-clockwise, actually that it is between the 11 and 12 hour mark, but somewhat more towards the 12 hour mark.
> 
> Does the above mentioned procedure also imply on other quartz chrono watches, and also does anybody know a procedure on how to reset the chrono on a Swiss Army with ETA movement.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Wazza

Here is a link which gives a full tutorial on the Calibre S factory reset and hand adjusting procedure.
Tag Heuer Calibre S Regatta: Factory reset, hand setting and functions. - YouTube


----------



## rusharrison

Hello mate.

I have a Calibre S retrograde (CV7A10). My problem is, that when I read the time - for instance 1200 hrs, the minute hand is correct, however, the hour hand is approx 30 minutes to the left (sort of in the 1130 position). I dont have the instructions, so can you please (if you would be so kind) as to identify, which button on the watch is A, B etc. Thanks very much. Rus in the UK.


----------



## rusharrison

Hi, I have a CV7A10 (Tag Calibre S Retrograde). I am having problems setting the hour hand. It is not aligned (currently half an hour to the left). I have read the instructions, but there are no troubleshooting tips. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. When I pull out the crown, the second hand does not allign correctly to any of the settings (5 secs, 15 secs, 45 secs etc). please please help.... Thanks...


----------



## raceway99

stuiered said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just had my watch back from a battery replacement.
> Problem is I cant reset the small hands to zero,they are both off the markers.
> Reset time and date fine.
> Help before I sling it !!!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu


Looks like a lot of you are having the same simular proplem here is a link to a manual with several watches in it along with how to reset the Hands. (I found it looking for the same problem for a *CALIBRE ETA 251.272* )

http://www.victorinox.com/medias/sys_master/timepieces_manuals/8798750146590/Chrono I EU_ENG.pdf

hope this helps


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

raceway99 said:


> Looks like a lot of you are having the same simular proplem here is a link to a manual with several watches in it along with how to reset the Hands. (I found it looking for the same problem for a *CALIBRE ETA 251.272* )
> 
> http://www.victorinox.com/medias/sys_master/timepieces_manuals/8798750146590/Chrono%20I%20EU_ENG.pdf
> 
> hope this helps


the calibre S is a different animal. The usual quartz resetting procedures do not apply.


----------



## sionglx

i've got a Forumla 1 Calibre S model as well. I have been recalibrating the chronograph several times since i got this watch almost a year ago. Is this a common issue that the chronograph mode always goes off every few days? Not only the second hand but the minute hand also goes astray.. by 5 minutes or sometimes its at the 10 or 11 o'clock position... anyone else is facing this issue? is my unit a defect or something?? 

please advice dear forumers. thanks in advance.

BR, 

Scott


----------



## sionglx

David562 said:


> I just had to adjust the seconds on my Link Calibre S. It was off by two seconds when zeroed. Any idea what causes it to be off?


am starting to wonder could it be because of a weak battery??


----------



## Eeeb

Bad batteries do strange things. If it is not that, time to visit the watch doc...


----------



## dmeder

*Re: Craftsmenship issues with Carrera Calibre S?*



webvan said:


> By coincidence I just did that myself tonight on my new Formula 1 Calibre S. The minute hand was off by a minute, at least in chrono mode.
> 
> One thing I haven't figured out yet is how to zero the second hand to set it against my atomic watch!
> 
> *continued* - actually I have, as they say RTFM, the seconds hand resets to zero if the minute hand is adjusted while setting the time.


Easy to zero the second hand. In time setting mode, go to the mode where setting the minute hand (second hand pointing at 30 minute, 6 o'clock position), set the minute ahead one to be ready for the time signal, then push in the crown to go back to time mode at the time signal, and the second hand will automatically start at zero, synching your watch to the time signal/atomic watch.


----------



## TakeshiKovacs

*Re: Craftsmenship issues with Carrera Calibre S?*

First time poster, so be gentle folks.

We were recently on a trip to California and I picked up a Link Calibre S with Blue dial (CJF7113.BA0592) from one of the Tag stores. My original Tag was a 1500 series Professional which I love to bits, but the constant need to keep tweaking the calendar at the end of the month got on my nerves.

Anyway, back to the Link Calibre S. I'm enjoying the watch immensely (especially the perpetual calendar), but have noticed that the Chrono mode doesn't seem to like the alignment for the second hand very much, allow me to explain.

When switching to Chrono, the hands should point to 12 (assuming the last time in Chrono mode that the reset pusher was hit before reverting to time mode). I've noticed that on quite a few occasions, that when performing the reset to zero, the second hand does not return to pointing at 12, but will often end up somewhere between 12 and the 5 minute mark.

Now in case you think "well, it's easy to reset" and "so what, it's only affecting the Chrono side, right?", I've had this behaviour happen several times in a day and it's not just the Chrono that's affected. How do I know that? Well when watching the second hand sweep up to 12 whilst in time mode, the minute hand should move as as the second hand hits 12. Except it doesn't, the minute hand instead moves when the second hand reaches the "zero position" shown in the Chrono mode, eg the incorrectly offset position between 12 and the 5 min mark.

My question is, this surely isn't right on a timepiece at this price point is it? My next stop will be a Tag AD to get the watch checked/repaired but I'd welcome comments from anybody else who's been through a similar experience.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Craftsmenship issues with Carrera Calibre S?*

The resetting instructions are to handle electrical faults where the movement forgets where the hands are due to battery swaps, gamma rays, your dog's bad breath, etc.

If there is a mechanical problem, like something is not tight, they won't fix the problem. But a TAG service center can!


----------



## webvan

*Re: Craftsmenship issues with Carrera Calibre S?*

Well the seconds hand on my F1 Calibre S has started acting up, it "wobbles" a bit and then doesn't align properly in chrono mode. I reset it a couple of times but it doesn't help. I checked the battery and it's very weak so I ordered a new one to see if it fixes the problem which is fairly typical of quartz watches running on a low battery. Unfortunately it's of the rarer CR2320 variety like the X33 so it will take a few days.

Not sure if the Calibre S has an EOL feature or how long the battery is supposed to last (I got my F1 4 years ago so it's at least that old) but it's worth giving a new battery a try anyway as I shudder to think what Tag would demand to service it ;-)


----------



## jcmarrou

Anybody knows how it works in a Carrera Calibre S Laptimer? thanks in advance


----------



## webvan

*Re: Craftsmenship issues with Carrera Calibre S?*

Dunno, sorry, you could always try what's been described to see if it works.



webvan said:


> Well the seconds hand on my F1 Calibre S has started acting up, it "wobbles" a bit and then doesn't align properly in chrono mode. I reset it a couple of times but it doesn't help. I checked the battery and it's very weak so I ordered a new one to see if it fixes the problem which is fairly typical of quartz watches running on a low battery. Unfortunately it's of the rarer CR2320 variety like the X33 so it will take a few days. Not sure if the Calibre S has an EOL feature or how long the battery is supposed to last (I got my F1 4 years ago so it's at least that old) but *it's worth giving a new battery a try* anyway as I shudder to think what Tag would demand to service it...


Renata 2320 battery finally made it and I'm happy to report that my F1 Calibre S is ticking again like it should, phew ! I'm going to wear it to celebrate ;-)


----------



## Sgt405

*Re: Craftsmenship issues with Carrera Calibre S?*

Thanks for the instructions. I bought a mint pre-owned Aquaracer300 quartz and the sweepsecond hand was off in the reset position. Not now.


----------



## e30cabrio

I just got an SLR and the hands were all messed up. After resetting I'm good except the left lower will not move to 0/ It moves into the numbers in other modes but in set or reset mode it is where you see it in the video:


__
https://flic.kr/p/22uwgy7


----------



## Knutikov

Hi guys.
I got a Tag Heuer Regatta Calibre S, and follow the instructions I could manage to set the hands, however my problem is that the push-button crown is not working as expected.

It has 3 positions (0,1, 2). When in position 2 the calibration of hands and date/time setting is performed without issues. When back to position 1, the time is resumed. But when pressing the crown for changing the mode, nothing happens. It remains in date mode, so no chrono or regatta modes being selected.

Any idea what could happen? Or what should I do? 

Thanks for your kind help. 

Warm Regards, 

Juan 



Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Instructions for factory reset on Calibre S








INSTRUCTIONS: How to do a Factory Reset and Set Up a TAG Heuer 'Calibre-S' After Installing a New Battery


CAF7013.FT8011 There comes a point when you collect watches that you realise you really can't keep on paying £50-85 to change a battery, esp...




tagheuerenthusiast.blogspot.com


----------

